# Intel 82195G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Working Driver needed for Vista



## President Fluid (Sep 19, 2008)

Intel 82195G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family

Needed: Vista Driver

I am looking if there is driver support for this chipset in Vista?

I have been all over the web searching for this driver for the on board graphic card.

It is an E Machine T5026. It is an Intel Mother Board with a Pentium 4 on it.

I have all the XP releases and the release stated for Vista but none work. Vista just throws me an error message or bluescreens when installed and after either the crash or error message Vista disables the faulty drivers.

Matt:4-gost:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

try installing them useing the automatic search in the update drivers area.


----------



## President Fluid (Sep 19, 2008)

I have tried that also but the search turns up nothing. I get the typical windows message that there is nothing better and that what I have installed is the best.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which driver is currently installed?

You might want to have a look at the Questions and Answers from Intel on the limitations of the 915 chipset and Vista> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-023606.htm


----------



## President Fluid (Sep 19, 2008)

> Q6: Does the Windows XP Driver Model (XPDM) support on Vista include the entire Intel 915 Express chipset family? Does it include the Intel 915GMS or 910GM/GML Express Chipsets?
> 
> A6: The entire Intel 915 Express chipset family is included in the XPDM support for Windows Vista, including Intel 915GMS and 910GM/GML Express chipsets. Only XPDM drivers will be available for the Intel 915 and 910 Express chipset families using Intel graphics running Windows Vista.


I have read that in the past but can't find the XPDM drivers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think the std driver is included in Vista what problems are you having with the PC?


----------



## President Fluid (Sep 19, 2008)

Not really having any problems with Vista other than the usual hiccups that Vista self induces.

Just trying to get the onboard graphic card working so I can dual monitor instead of just use a single one.

I have a Nvidia GeForce FX5200 card installed for my main monitor so I can boot between 4 different versions of windows without worrying about no display. (read my intro thread).

It is the main reason I use XP atm cause of dual display. I do have an Nvidia MX400 pci (and it looked kinda fuzzy when it was running) card sitting in front of me but if I install it I lose audio in Vista..... Why you may ask..... Cause there are no Onboard audio drivers for my MB running Vista.

I just need to get a new MB with enough of everything that I need it is looking like.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you trying to use the onboard with the video card installed at the same time?


----------



## President Fluid (Sep 19, 2008)

emosun said:


> Are you trying to use the onboard with the video card installed at the same time?


Yes. I am trying to do that. But since none of the Intel drivers will work the onboard video is dead in Vista. 

The onboard video works fine in XP and XP Pro alongside the video card running dual monitor. 

Just can't seem to get any kind of Intel driver to work for Vista so I can run dual monitor in vista.

I have pulled out the video card and booted vista but that just yields a 640x800 screen and still the drivers will take hold.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Intel have not released a Vista drivers for that graphics chipset.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Also you will not be able to use both graphics solutions together, its either one or the other, so I would suggest using the nvidia option, or getting a cheap 6200 or so that will support dual graphics.


----------



## President Fluid (Sep 19, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> Also you will not be able to use both graphics solutions together, its either one or the other, so I would suggest using the nvidia option, or getting a cheap 6200 or so that will support dual graphics.


Thanks for the suggestion on the video card.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I would suggest waiting to hear what Emosun says about the AGP solution, I know they make a ATi3850 in AGP, but Emo may have some other ideas.


----------

